# Graphen darstellen - Fertige Frameworks ?



## Oli (21. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte einfache Graphen darstellen. 2D Koordinatensystem mit einem oder meheren Graphen. Gibt es da fertige freie Klassen, die einigermaßen leistungsstark sind (so wie z.B. ZedGraph für C#) ?

Danke und viele Grüße,

Oli


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2008)

www.jfree.org


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (21. Apr 2008)

Nee, JFreeChart kann nur Diagramme, keine Graphen. Dafür gibt es beispielsweise JGraph. Und für Funktionsgraphen (also zum Darstellen reeller Funktion) braucht man einen Plotter, also z. B. https://magplot.dev.java.net/


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2008)

stimmt


----------

